

Startup Quote: Seth Godin, founder, Squidoo - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3105781450

======
raychancc
The first rule of doing work that matters: Go to work on a regular basis.

\- Seth Godin

<http://startupquote.com/post/3105781450>

